# Canucks vs. Blues



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

How about those Canucks ? !!!!
Going for 5 in a row tonite & 33 points - Gradually, but surely, creeping up to the top of the Western Conference !
Second line gets 2 goals tonite - Go Canucks -


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

4 - 3 Vancouver in OT. Samuelsson gets the winner. Go Nucks!!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

2-0 Nuckle-heads win!!!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Is the game still on? If not who won tonight?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Blues won 3-2. It was a good game though.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

3-2 Blues over nucks in the 3rd


----------

